# Stewart Copland and Ben Hur (1925)



## regenmusic

I'll post something I posted elsewhere on a forum. Since I wrote them I guess they
are owned by me:

"Just saw it and I thought it was awesome. Breathtaking theater experience.....the music
was simply the best I've seen live in a long time. It was a soundtrack, it really brought out
was happening on the screen, and since he edited it himself, it makes sense that he would
have an intimate connection with the music. I'm looking forward to the DVD of this and I hope 
it comes out soon. So-called Progressive rock is something I've had a long interest in, and it's
amazing how someone from a "New Wave" background completely ran circles around pretty
much every Progressive rock band I've heard when it comes to technical brilliance.The audience
loved it as well and he did three curtain calls."


----------

